
ECMAScript 5 compatibility table - pygy_
http://kangax.github.io/compat-table/es5/
======
pygy_
Amazingly, none of the browsers listed (Edge is oddly missing) support the
full ES5 standard. Date handling is the only remaining issue in major
browsers.

